# Stray in Minnesota



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

I live in Minnesota and I found a very young black stray cat in my apartment backyard. The sad thing is that people would drive up and drop their cats/kittens off instead of paying to put them at the Humane Society. *Sigh*  Anyway, the local Animal Shelter doens't guarantee that they won't "kill" strays brought in... So, I was wondering if there is anyone that lives in MN (Twin Cities area) that would like to PM me....I can't take the cat in since I already have a cat and they don't really get along. Anyway, I will wait a bit and see if anyone is interested and then maybe I will try to drive to a different Humane Society that would take in strays. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Posting a picture of the kitty might help more, Microlite
That is so nice of you to take over this situation - best of luck and please let us know how it goes


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

ioana - I have thought of that, but since I am so bubble headed sometimes, I don't remember to have the camera ready! *LOL*  I will post a pic though. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

:-( Well, someone beat me to it....someone called Animal Control and took him in. I went up to them to ask them to give the cat to me - (cause I was going to see if the Humane Society in a different county would take in strays) and they refused....well, hopefully he gets adopted/fostered out and not "euthanized" to save space (what they told me) 8O *Sigh*


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh I am so sorry, Microlite - I know you must feel so lost. That is exactly what I do when there is nothing else I can do to help - hope that there is some luck in the future. I will keep the kitty in my thoughts ..as I keep all the innocent little creatures.


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

iona - *HUGS* Thanks so much for the comforting words.... *HUGS*


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

awww, i was just gonna say i know some people who will be wanting cats in a few months.... but they will get shelter kitties anyway.

i hope kitty gets a home!


----------

